# What link for download of complete LR 7.3?



## PhilBurton (Apr 5, 2018)

My laptop just crashed, so I have to reload Windows, Lightroom, and all my other apps (uggh!)

I can't find the link for that complete download on the Adobe website.  The only version of LR 7 that I can download is 7.01.  Is there a hidden link somewhere?

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 5, 2018)

AFAIK, there is no place where you can download Lightroom Classic installers like there was for previous versions. You have to install it via the CC App.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 5, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> AFAIK, there is no place where you can download Lightroom Classic installers like there was for previous versions. You have to install it via the CC App.



Too bad they stopped the Class downloads at 7.01.  

Not to sound helpless or stupid, but how do I download the CC App?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 5, 2018)

Download Adobe Creative Cloud apps | Free Adobe Creative Cloud trial    Click the Download button


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------

